# The Boys are Here! :D



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

After a long, hot, construction filled drive down to Stacey's, I'm finally home and the boys are settling in. Hilarious. Seriously. The faces. The behavior. It's hysterical.

Here's a few pictures.

Mr. LoverBoy lol









Mr. I'm-Scared-Of-Women  









Zee's already whispering sweet nothings...









And it's working for him... 









He's obviously got game. lol









Atreyu? Not so much... Cozy: "omg omg omg omg a BOY!" 









Thanks Stacey! You've made some ladies VERY happy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.. :laugh: ....that is so cute.....very nice goats......... :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:slapfloor: I LOVE IT! They look like a bunch of women when the Fireman Calender comes out. LOL

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe poor Atreyu he isnt sure what its all about 

Zee is SO the ladies man LOL cute pictures


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics & captions! Especially the ones of Mr Im Scared of Women & "OMG its a Boy!"
Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

HA ha, go Zee!  Not the same little boy I drove down to Stacey's that's for sure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the pics! They are beautiful boys! Congrats! And I love the pic captions!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh he's a man whore, that's for sure. lol  The ladies can't get enough of him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha the girls have been guy starved thats all


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

That looks like a happy group of goats. I love his coloring.
Great pictures thanks
:laugh: 
Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions Shell! Looks like you made awesome choices for bucks.....and it's not nearly as cold in November for kiddings as it is in February so once Zee gets down to business you'll be getting those babies for Thanksgiving!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping Liz! I figure late fall kidding will put enough meat and hair on the kids for the winter, we'll be okay. I can't wait to see what we get  Better than Christmas as a kid. lol


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats on the handsome crew


----------

